# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Με έκραξε μια φίλη για το πολύ αλκοόλ

## tak71

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι λίγο πάνω από τα 40 και πίνω αρκετά. Από το σχολείο κιόλας με θυμάμαι που έπινα πολύ, μέχρι τέρμα όμως. Τις τρεις τελευταίες Κυριακές σηκώθηκα και πονούσα τη μία στο καλάμι, την άλλη στο γόνατο, ένα βράδυ το θυμάμαι που έπεσα μέσα σε ένα μπαράκι. Κάθε μέρα κάτι κουτσοπίνω, αλλά κάνα δυο μέρες την εβδομάδα του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει. Το θέμα είναι ότι άμα πιω σκέτο αλκοόλ έχω ένα μέτρο, πάνω από 3-4 ποτά δεν θα πιω. Επίσης, σκέτο μπάφο δεν καπνίζω. Η μεγάλη μου η χαρά είναι να ζεσταίνομαι με δυο τρία ουζάκια και μετά στο καπάκι ένα μπάφο, μετά πάλι ξυδάκια, πάλι μπάφο και το πάω μέχρι τέρμα. Στο μεταξύ, κάνω δύο δουλειές, έχω σχέση, μένω μόνος, γυμνάζομαι συστηματικά, καμιά φορά με πιάνει μια μικρή κατάθλιψη την άλλη μέρα του λιώματος αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Θορυβήθηκα τις προάλλες που ήρθε μια φίλη σπίτι, η οποία με είχε δει την προηγούμενη να πίνω. Μου είπε ότι χρειάζομαι άμεσα βοήθεια, ότι παραπατούσα και έκανα μπαμ ότι ήμουν μεθυσμένος αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά συνέχιζα να πίνω σα να μην υπάρχει αύριο λες και ήθελα να αυτοκτονήσω. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που στενός μου άνθρωπος μου μιλάει με αυτόν τον τρόπο για αυτό το θέμα, εκτός βέβαια της μάνας μου η οποία, όσο ζούσαμε μαζί, μου τα έλεγε συνέχεια. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου αρέσει να πίνω και να την ακούω, επίσης δεν αισθάνομαι ότι με χαλάει πάρα πολύ, θα ήθελα όμως να περιορίσω τις ημέρες που το ξεφτιλίζω τελείως. Για παράδειγμα, είχα πάει σε ένα γάμο και το ήξερα από πριν ότι στο τέλος εγώ θα έχω πιει πιο πολύ απ' όλους. Έτσι, ξεκίνησα να πίνω πιο μετά από τους άλλους αλλά στο τέλος με κουβαλάγανε. Δεν ρωτάω γνώμη για το αν είμαι αλκοολικός, έτσι τα γράφω γιατί μου είναι πρόσφατα, αν όμως θέλει κανείς να πει κάτι, πολύ ευχαρίστως να τον ακούσω.

----------


## Remedy

το μονο που εχω να πω, ειναι οτι μου κανει παρα πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση να διαβαζω αυτον τον προβληματισμο κι αυτες τις περιγραφες απο ενα ατομο της ηλικιας σου. θα μπορουσα να φανταστω ενα ατομο 18-20 χρονων να ρωταει κατι τετοιο , με το ιστορικο που περιγραφεις.
η ζεις πολυ εξω απο τον εαυτο σου, η κρυβεις το κεφαλι σου στην αμμο, αν δεν κανεις πλακα.

αν δεν συμβαινει τιποτε απο τα παραπανω, ξερεις πολυ καλα και τι συμβαινει και γιατι. πιθανα να μην ξερεις τι να κανεις, ομως...

----------


## tak71

Πρώτα απ' όλα σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να γράψεις κάτι. Τι εννοείς ότι δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω; Να πάω σε ένα γιατρό ή να επιχειρήσω να σταματήσω να πίνω; Αυτό που σκέφτομαι να κάνω σε πρώτη φάση είναι να μην πίνω δυο μέρες τη βδομάδα και αν είναι δυνατόν να μην το ξεφτιλίζω το Σάββατο. Δεν αισθάνομαι πως είμαι αλκοολικός, από την άλλη ίσως κανείς να μην το αισθάνεται..

----------


## Remedy

> Πρώτα απ' όλα σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να γράψεις κάτι. Τι εννοείς ότι δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω; Να πάω σε ένα γιατρό ή να επιχειρήσω να σταματήσω να πίνω; Αυτό που σκέφτομαι να κάνω σε πρώτη φάση είναι να μην πίνω δυο μέρες τη βδομάδα και αν είναι δυνατόν να μην το ξεφτιλίζω το Σάββατο. Δεν αισθάνομαι πως είμαι αλκοολικός, από την άλλη ίσως κανείς να μην το αισθάνεται..


νομιζω οτι στην ηλικια σου με ενα σταθερο τετοιο παρελθον, ξερεις τι εισαι και τι δεν εισαι.

νομιζω θα βοηθουσε να ξεκαθαριζες τι θελεις να κανεις και γιατι.
το να το περιορισεις, το θεωρω ουτοπικο οταν μιλαμε για τοσο συστηματικη χρηση για τοσο μεγαλο διαστημα.
η το κοβεις, η ακολουθεις την ζωη σου με οτι αυτη σου φερει (για παραδειγμα, το κοβεις οταν σου προκαλεσει θανατηφορα προβληματα. συκωτι, ατυχηματα κλπ)
η υγεια σου δεν σε απασχολει? οδηγεις?

----------


## tak71

Δεν οδηγώ εδώ κι ένα χρόνο.. πιο πριν δεν το έπαιρνα αν είχα πιει πάνω από δυο τρία ποτά και Σάββατο δεν το έπαιρνα καθόλου.. Η υγεία είναι ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί.. Παραμυθιάζομαι και λιγάκι ότι κάπως ισορροπώ τα πράγματα με καλή διατροφή και αερόβια άσκηση.. Εσύ Remedy πίνεις;

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν οδηγώ εδώ κι ένα χρόνο.. πιο πριν δεν το έπαιρνα αν είχα πιει πάνω από δυο τρία ποτά και Σάββατο δεν το έπαιρνα καθόλου.. Η υγεία είναι ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί.. Παραμυθιάζομαι και λιγάκι ότι κάπως ισορροπώ τα πράγματα με καλή διατροφή και αερόβια άσκηση.. Εσύ Remedy πίνεις;


ελαχιστα. λιγοτερο απ τον μεσο ορο πιστευω.
γιατι δεν οδηγεις?

----------


## tak71

Δεν έχω λεφτά να πάρω αμάξι.. Πιστεύω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να καταφέρω να πάρω.. Τέλος πάντων, λόγω δουλειάς είχα συζητήσει το θέμα με έναν ψυχίατρο στο Αιγινήτειο που ασχολείται με το αλκοόλ (από το Αθηνά). Με τη συζήτησή μας κατέληξα ότι βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο της κατάχρησης, από το οποίο οι περισσότεροι (στατιστικά) θα περάσουν και στο επόμενο στάδιο. Ο τύπος αυτός μου είχε πει ότι δεν αποκλείεται ένας αλκοολικός να γίνει ξανά κοινωνικός πότης, αν σταματήσει για έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο το ποτό και δουλέψει λίγο το θέμα με τον εαυτό του. Δεν ισχύει για όλους, αλλά δεν ισχύει και ο "κανόνας" που λέει μια φορά αλκοολικός, για πάντα αλκοολικός. Αυτό το αναφέρω ως παρένθεση, μιας κι έχω διαβάσει και άλλα σχετικά ποστ, προς τους φίλους που αισθάνονται "μια φορά αλκοολικοί, για πάντα αλκοολικοί". Αυτό, εκτιμώ, σε τραβάει πίσω σε άλλα θέματα. Είναι, δηλαδή, όλη η προσπάθεια στο να μην πιεις και όταν το καταφέρνεις αισθάνεσαι "δικαιωμένος" που έχεις καταφέρει τον σημαντικότερο, όπως νομίζεις, στόχο της ζωής σου, με αποτέλεσμα στα άλλα να μένεις πίσω.

----------


## Remedy

σε μια γενικη συζητηση με εναν γιατρο που δεν σε παρακολουθει, απλα του απευθυνεσαι, θα ειπωθουν γενικα πραγματα, που μπορει να μην κουμπωνουν επανω σου απολυτα, γιατι μπορει να δισταζεις να ανοιχτεις απολυτα, να μην πεις την αληθεια απολυτα, ισως γιατι φοβασαι να την πεις και στον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο.
απο αυτα που ειπες, αυτα σου ειπε. κι αν ηταν η απολυτη αληθεια οσα του ειπες, μπορει και πραγματικα να σε αφορουν.

αλλα αυτο το "να δουλεψει λιγο με τον εαυτο του", ειναι το περισσοτερο "λιγο" που μπορει να φανταστει κανεις...
σημαινει να βρει γιατι ειναι εξαρτητικος, τι του λειπει, τι φοβαται να αντιμετωπισει, ΚΑΙ να το αντιμετωπισει..
ε ναι, αν τα κανει ολα αυτα, ευχαριστω πολυ, πιθανα μπορει να ξαναγινει κοινωνικος ποτης.
ξερεις πολλους να τα καταφεραν? (να αλλαξουν το ειναι τους, οχι να κοψουν το ποτο)
ε, οσοι δεν μπορουν , πρεπει να το κοψουν δια παντος. απλο...

----------


## tak71

Η συζήτησή μας μοιάζει λίγο σαν εγώ να μη θέλω να παραδεχθώ ότι το τσούζω πολύ κι εσύ σα να επιμένεις ότι είμαι αλκοόλας τρελός! χαχα! πλάκα κάνω... Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καλή σου διάθεση να πεις δυο λόγια.

----------


## elis

αδερφε δε ξερεισ να πινεισ μπορεισ να πιεισ μια μπουκαλα ουισκυ χαλαρα και να μη σε κουβαλανε
εγω δε σου λεω οτι πινεισ αλλα δεν πινεισ καθολου σωστα δε βλεπεισ τον εαυτο σου ποσο αντεχει και ποσο δεν
αντεχει εχεισ θεμα με τον εαυτο σου εγω εχω φιλαρακι που ηπιε 17 ποτα σε μαγαζι και χορευε κι εγω 11 εκεινη την μερα
εκεινη την μερα τοσο αντεχαμε τοσο ηπιαμε αλλεσ μερεσ πινουμε λιγο γενικα βλεπεισ λιγο πωσ σε βαραει και μετα αρχιζεισ
δε πασ κουτουρου εγω τωρα που παιρνω φαρμακα πινω μια μεγαλη μπιρα και ζαλιζομαι αντε να παρω και δευτερη τσουκου
μεχρι να την πιω οχι να με κουβαλανε προφανωσ δεν εχεισ ιδεα πωσ πινει ο κοσμοσ

----------


## Remedy

> Η συζήτησή μας μοιάζει λίγο σαν εγώ να μη θέλω να παραδεχθώ ότι το τσούζω πολύ κι εσύ σα να επιμένεις ότι είμαι αλκοόλας τρελός! χαχα! πλάκα κάνω... Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καλή σου διάθεση να πεις δυο λόγια.


το οτι υπαρχει εθισμος ειναι φανερο. νομιζω το λες ξεκαθαρα.
ο βαθμος του εθισμου κρινει αυτο που συζητουσες με τον γιατρο, αν ειναι καταχρηση, η καποιο σταδιο αλκοολισμου κλπ...
αυτο που λεω εγω ειναι, οτι αν θελεις να αλλαξεις κατι, η αλλαζεις τον εαυτο σου (που ειναι το δυσκολο) η το κοβεις μαχαιρι για να σωσεις την υγεια σου.
η μονη διαφωνια μας ειναι στο "ολιγον εγγυος"...

----------


## tak71

Χαχα Έλις, 17 ποτά ήπιε ο άλλος και δεν έπεσε κάτω; Ωραίος.. 
Remedy, μια χαρά, δε λέω ότι διαφωνούμε σε κάτι..

----------


## elis

εκεινη τη μερα ρε ψηλε τοσα αντεξε προφανωσ σου λεω οτι δεν αντεχει τοσο καθε μερα
αλλα ξερει να πινει δεν τον κουβαλησε κανεισ ουτε ειναι αλκοολικοσ 
εσυ εχεισ προβλημα με τον εαυτο σου πρωτον και δευτερον δε ξερεισ να πινεισ γτ πολυ απλα αμα ηξερεσ δε θα σε κουβαλουσε κανεισ
εδω καμια φορα πινουμε για να βγαλουμε τη δουλεια οταν κουραζομαστε οπυ να τα καταλαβεισ εσυ αυτα μαθε πρωτα να πινεισ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλησπέρα τακ, είμαι πρώην καλη πότης και σε νιώθω...στη ζωή σου βλέπω οτι υπάρχει μία ισορροπία και μπράβο σου που τα καταφέρνεις, αλλα δυστηχώς υπάρχει ένα μελανο σημείο που χανεις την μπάλα και κάθε ελεγχο. ο αλκοολισμος ειναι μεγάλη σκρόφα, μας κοροιδευει μπροστά στα ίδια μας τα μάτια και σαφως και δεν εχεις σαφη εικόνα για την κατάσταση σου. σου προτεινω να κάνεις ένα μικρό κολπάκι για να εκτιμήσεις καλύτερα την κατάσταση...βαλε καποιον δικο σου ανθρωπο να σε βιντεοσκοπήσει

----------


## mnimonio is back

Ερωτηση.. Μπαφος , ουζακια , μπαφος , ποτακια ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση? Ενταξει μεγαλο παιδι εισαι καταλαβαινεις οτι τετοιες ποσοτητες και συχνοτητες δεν βγαινουν σε καλο.
Αν θες να καταλαβεις που βρισκεσαι με το αλκοολ , σε ποιο σταδιο δλδ , δοκιμασε να το κοψεις για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα . Εισαι απλα στην καταχρηση ή στην εξαρτηση? Ετσι θα καταλαβεις.. Μιας και απο οτι αναφερεις πινεις απο μικρος.

----------


## tak71

Χαχα Έλις, άμα ήξερα να πίνω δεν θα είχα τέτοιες έννοιες να θέλω να μοιράζομαι.. 
Ρέα, έχω δει τα μούτρα μου στον καθρέφτη και ήμουν κακάσχημος, και μάλιστα (τρομάρα μου) όταν πίνω κολλάω και σε καμιά κοπελίτσα και μετά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί με απορρίπτει. Άμα δω ολόκληρο βίντεο με το χάλι μου μάλλον θα το κόψω κατευθείαν το ρημάδι..
Μνημόνιο, οι μπάφοι σε συνδυασμό με το αλκοόλ είναι που με κάνουν να το τερματίζω. Έτσι, περιορίζω το συνδυασμό τους σε 1-2 φορές τη βδομάδα (το καλοκαίρι που είχα άδεια και την έβγαζα κάθε βράδυ στο μπαλκόνι το ξέσκισα). Τις άλλες μέρες θα πιω τέσσερα πέντε κρασιά..

----------


## mnimonio is back

4-5 κρασια (ελπιζω οχι σε νεροποτηρα) δεν ειναι και λιγο σε καθημερινη βαση.. αρα λοιπον εχεις καθημερινα την αναγκη για καταναλωση αλκοολ . Χαλαρωνεις ετσι ? Δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις αλλιως? Δεν λειτουργεις χωρις αλκοολ? Τι απο ολα αυτα?

----------


## Constantly curious

> Αυτό το αναφέρω ως παρένθεση, μιας κι έχω διαβάσει και άλλα σχετικά ποστ, προς τους φίλους που αισθάνονται "μια φορά αλκοολικοί, για πάντα αλκοολικοί". Αυτό, εκτιμώ, σε τραβάει πίσω σε άλλα θέματα. Είναι, δηλαδή, όλη η προσπάθεια στο να μην πιεις και όταν το καταφέρνεις αισθάνεσαι "δικαιωμένος" που έχεις καταφέρει τον σημαντικότερο, όπως νομίζεις, στόχο της ζωής σου, με αποτέλεσμα στα άλλα να μένεις πίσω.


Υποτιθεται το πιωμα γινεται για να "παγωσει" σκεψη-συναισθημα-χρονος. Συνεπως η αποχη απο το αλκοολ *φαινομενικα* κραταει καποιον πισω, ουσιαστικα ομως σε σπρωχνει να ξανα μπεις στο παιχνιδι χωρις το μουδιασμα... αρα επανεκιννηση εαυτου με νεους κανονες. 

Η φιλη σου ειπε πως ηταν σαν να ηθελες το κακο σου...
εσυ διαφωνεις ή πιστευεις πως εχει μεσα μια δοση αληθειας?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Έχεις (σχεδόν) τα διπλάσια μου χρόνια,οπότε το να σου έδινα ΕΓΩ συμβουλή,θα ακουγόταν κάπως.
Πιστεύω όμως ότι οι υπερβολικές ποσότητες αλκοόλ,δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για τον οργανισμό του ανθρώπου.Φυσικά παίζουν ρόλο και οι αντοχές σου...
Έχω καταναλώσει και εγώ μερικές βραδιές,αξιοσημείωτες ποσότητες αλκοόλ,αλλά συμπέρανα πως μόνο κακό στον εαυτό σου κάνεις.Και αυτό,το παρατηρείς στην διάθεση σου,το στομάχι σου,την κούραση σου κλπ.
Γενικά,παν μέτρον άριστον.(Το θεωρώ απαράβατο κανόνα στη ζωή)!

----------


## tak71

Μνημόνιο, δεν ξέρω, μάλλον με βοηθάει να χαλαρώσω. Δεν είναι ότι την ακούω, κάτι να πίνω με το τσιγάρο (το κανονικό) αργά το βράδυ που βλέπω τηλεόραση. Αν κάνω το λάθος και βάλω μουσική και ιδίως ρεμπέτικα που ακούω τον τελευταίο καιρό, με πήρε η κάτω βόλτα :p

----------


## tak71

Costantly, όχι, δε νομίζω πως ήθελα το κακό μου, ασχέτως αν την άλλη μέρα ήμουνα κομμάτια. Εκείνη τη μέρα ήμουν πολύ ανεβασμένος με τα ξίδια και τα τσιγάρα και, κλασικά, η αντίδραση ήταν όσο περισσότερο πιώμα, τόσο περισσότερο ανέβασμα..

----------


## tak71

Why, σωστό είναι αυτό που λες για το μέτρο..

----------


## Constantly curious

> Costantly, όχι, δε νομίζω πως ήθελα το κακό μου, ασχέτως αν την άλλη μέρα ήμουνα κομμάτια. Εκείνη τη μέρα ήμουν πολύ ανεβασμένος με τα ξίδια και τα τσιγάρα και, κλασικά, η αντίδραση ήταν όσο περισσότερο πιώμα, τόσο περισσότερο ανέβασμα..


Σκεφτομαι πολλα τωρα, πινεις γιατι γουσταρεις μαγεια χαλαρωσης και συναισθηματικου τριπαρισματος ? εχεις καποια κλιση στις τεχνες ? εχεις κανει επιλογες συμβιβασμου στη ζωη σου πολλες και οταν πινεις νιωθεις πιο ελευθερος?

----------


## mnimonio is back

Δοκιμασε να το κοψεις..Να πεις 10-15 μερες δεν θα πιω . Να δεις θα αντεξεις? Θα σκεφτεσαι μονιμως το αλκοολ αυτες τις μερες? Για δοκιμασε το.. Εκει θα καταλαβεις πολλα . Αν και εδω που τα λεμε πινεις αυτοκαταστροφικα .

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Why, σωστό είναι αυτό που λες για το μέτρο..


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος,αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι πρέπει να το ελαττώσεις με κάποιον τρόπο.Όχι να το κόψεις,αλλά να το μειώσεις,ελάχιστα.
Δηλαδή την επόμενη φορά που θα βγείς έξω για ''ξύδια'',πιες με μέτρο,και προσπάθησε να αντισταθείς στο να συνεχίσεις....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δοκιμασε να το κοψεις..Να πεις 10-15 μερες δεν θα πιω . Να δεις θα αντεξεις? Θα σκεφτεσαι μονιμως το αλκοολ αυτες τις μερες? Για δοκιμασε το.. Εκει θα καταλαβεις πολλα . Αν και εδω που τα λεμε πινεις αυτοκαταστροφικα .


Νομίζω πως είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολο να κόψει κάποιος το ποτό,έστω και για τόσες μέρες...
Το ξέρω,από άτομο του κύκλου μου....Trust me...

----------


## tak71

Costantly, γενικώς ανεβαίνω με τα ποτάκια.. Συμβιβασμούς δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω κάνει πολλούς, με την τέχνη δεν έχω καμία σχέση :cool:

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Νομίζω πως είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολο να κόψει κάποιος το ποτό,έστω και για τόσες μέρες...
> Το ξέρω,από άτομο του κύκλου μου....Trust me...


Καθολου δυσκολο δεν ειναι .. Στον φιλο παραπανω το λεω γιατι ετσι θα καταλαβει την σχεση που εχει με το αλκοολ.
Αλκοολισμος δεν ειναι να εισαι με μουσια , ψειρες και να τρεκλιζεις . Μπορει να εισαι καθηγητης , εισαγγελεας ή δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο αλλα καθε βραδυ να εχεις αναγκη μια φιαλη ουισκυ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καθολου δυσκολο δεν ειναι .. Στον φιλο παραπανω το λεω γιατι ετσι θα καταλαβει την σχεση που εχει με το αλκοολ.
> Αλκοολισμος δεν ειναι να εισαι με μουσια , ψειρες και να τρεκλιζεις . Μπορει να εισαι καθηγητης , εισαγγελεας ή δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο αλλα καθε βραδυ να εχεις αναγκη μια φιαλη ουισκυ.


Θέλει όμως τεράστια προσπάθεια,για να το κόψεις....
Δεν μπορείς να ξυπνήσεις ένα πρωί και να πεις ''το κόβω μαχαίρι''.Σταδιακά....
Πόσο μάλλον αν δεις μπροστά σου,μια φιάλη...

----------


## mnimonio is back

> Θέλει όμως τεράστια προσπάθεια,για να το κόψεις....
> Δεν μπορείς να ξυπνήσεις ένα πρωί και να πεις ''το κόβω μαχαίρι''.Σταδιακά....
> Πόσο μάλλον αν δεις μπροστά σου,μια φιάλη...


Αν υπαρχει πραγματι θεμα αλκοολισμου το σταδιακα δεν παιζει.. Ειναι σαν να λες σε διψασμενο μην πιεις ολο το νερο αλλα 3 γουλιες μονο .

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αν υπαρχει πραγματι θεμα αλκοολισμου το σταδιακα δεν παιζει.. Ειναι σαν να λες σε διψασμενο μην πιεις ολο το νερο αλλα 3 γουλιες μονο .


Έχεις δίκιο.Λόγω ταχύτητας δεν ξέρω τι γράφω....
Είναι όμως τεράστια πρόκληση να έχεις ένα μπουκάλι μπροστά σου,και να έχεις αποφασίσει να το κόψεις...

----------


## Constantly curious

> Costantly, γενικώς ανεβαίνω με τα ποτάκια.. Συμβιβασμούς δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω κάνει πολλούς, με την τέχνη δεν έχω καμία σχέση :cool:


Καπου μεσα σου ξερεις οτι ειναι καπως λαθος η συνηθεια να γινεσαι 2 φορες την εβδομαδα χαλια αλλά παρολαυτα αισθανεσαι πως το ελεγχεις.
Προφανως για να γραψεις στο φορουμ σημαινει πως ηθελες να ακουσεις μια γνωμη γιατι αισθανθηκες ασχημα απο αυτο που σου ειπε η φιλη.
Ανακεφαλαιωνοντας το αλκοολ ειναι μεγαλη απατη, κυκλοφορει ελευθερα και μαλιστα στο Ελληνικο εθιμο τυπικο συνηθιζεται να στολιζει τραπεζια χαρας ή λυπης.

Πολυ ευκολα ομως γινεται υποκαταστατο αλλων επιθυμιων. Ευχομαι να εισαι η εξαιρεση και απλα να σου αρεσει, να μην σου δημιουργησει προβλημα παθολογικο σωματικα ή καποιο στρες. 
Ουζο και μπαφος μου ακουγεται δυνατο κοκτειλ...

----------


## tak71

Μάλλον όλα τα κοκτέιλ είναι δυνατά, φίλε. Εσύ πίνεις;

----------


## Constantly curious

> Μάλλον όλα τα κοκτέιλ είναι δυνατά, φίλε. Εσύ πίνεις;


Ειμαι φιλη. Επινα για μια περιοδο συστηματικα με στοχο να μην "νιωθω". Σταματησα την καταχρηση. Ακομα εχω κατα νου μη τυχον και ξανα γλιστρησω στην ιδια λουπα ομως...
Το ψαξα απο εδω, το εψαξα απο εκει, ελεγα το ελεγχω, τελικα δεν το ελεγχα, να και κατι χτυπηματα απο κατι ξενυχτια με παρεες χαλαρα κτλ, ε... καποια στιγμη αποφασισα να μην το εχω δεκανικι. Δεκανικι με πολλες αφορμες που ομως οταν ξυπνας για τη δουλεια με στομαχι χαλια και ματια τουμπανο κανείς δε θα ρωτησει γιατι σε χαλας(δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος κανείς να το κανει, συνηθως οταν μιλαει φιλος-η μας ενοχλει αλλα καπου εχει δικιο), το πολυ πολυ να μεινει η "ρετσινια" που ερμηνευσε και ο Νοτης. Κανναβη και λοιπες ουσιες δεν εχω στο καρνε μου. Επινα μονη, το χα συνδυασει με χαλαρωση,παρεα,μουσικη, συγγραφη αλλά καποια στιγμη ηθελα να με "πινει" και οχι να το πινω. Εκει λοιπον στο με πινει... ειπα αντε γεια...
Δεν ειναι ευκολο... το ειχα ξανα δοκιμασει και ειχα μεινει καθαρη 20μερες μονο πριν χρονια. 
Τωρα αν πιω θα πιω 1 φορα το μηνα και παλι το σκεφτομαι. Το σκεφτομαι σε φαση " το ελεγχω ή γουσταρω ακομα να με καταστρεφω" ? καπως ετσι.

----------


## tak71

Constantly, σόρι, φίλη λοιπόν. Μπράβο σου που τα κατάφερες, αφού αισθανόσουν ότι σε καταστρέφει. Τώρα με τη χαλάρωση, την παρέα, τη μουσική, πώς τα περνάς;

----------


## Constantly curious

[QUOTE=tak71;568618]Constantly, σόρι, φίλη λοιπόν. Μπράβο σου που τα κατάφερες, αφού αισθανόσουν ότι σε καταστρέφει. Τώρα με τη χαλάρωση, την παρέα, τη μουσική, πώς τα περνάς;[/QUOTE

Καθε μερα και καλυτερα αλλα κανω ψυχοθεραπεια :cool: 
Οποτε σιγα σιγα ανακαλυπτω τι εψαχνα μεσα απο το μπουκαλι,γυρω απο το ποτηρι... παραδεχθηκα τα χαλια μου κοινως.

----------


## tak71

Πες μας αν θέλεις μέχρι τώρα τι έχεις ανακαλύψει ότι έψαχνες μέσα από το ποτό..

----------


## Constantly curious

Το βασικοτερο ολων ? 
1.Εβγαζα τον θυμο μου πανω μου αντι για αλλου και ειχα αποδεχθει πως μου ταιριαζει η θλιψη.

Η ψυχοθεραπεια θελει και αυτη το χρονο της ... δεν σκανε οι απαντησεις ολες μαζεμενες αλλά ηταν και το τελευταιο μου χαρτι. Πονταρω εκει δηλαδη γιατι οσο το προσπαθουσα μονη δεν εβγαζα ακρη.

----------


## tak71

Κατάλαβα.. Έχω κάμποσες ερωτήσεις να σου κάνω αλλά εντάξει, μη σε ταλαιπωρώ..

----------


## Constantly curious

ρωτησε με και αν μπορω να απαντησω θα το κανω.

----------


## tak71

Λες ότι έβγαζες πάνω σου το θυμό σου.. Ο θυμός σου από πού προερχόταν; Η θλίψη;

----------


## Constantly curious

> Λες ότι έβγαζες πάνω σου το θυμό σου.. Ο θυμός σου από πού προερχόταν; Η θλίψη;


Ευαισθητο πλασμα ολιγον τι συναισθηματικο σφουγγαρι. Μεγαλωσα σε νοσηρο περιβαλλον με φουλ απορριψη. Οποτε απο μικρη ηλικεια συνηθιζα να με θεωρω παρεισακτη. Ο θυμος εγινε πονος ο πονος θλιψη η θλιψη οταν ενηλικειωθηκα αλκοολ και λαθος σχεσεις. Εχω ιστορικο αγχωδους διαταραχης. Μελετωντας τα ψυχικα συν την ελξη μου για το αλκοολ διαβασα πως αυτα συνηθως πανε πακετο. Οποτε εχω αρχισει να μαθαινω την αλφα βητα της ζωης απο το μηδεν.

----------


## tak71

Οκέι, σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου και για τη συμμετοχή σου στο θέμα που με απασχολεί..

----------


## Constantly curious

Παρακαλω, ποτέ δεν ειναι αργα οταν επιθυμεις την αλλαγη... η παλινδρομηση ειναι στο παιχνιδι αλλά αν εχεις σαφη εικονα του ποιος θα ηθελες να γινεις δε μπορει κανεις να στο αφαιρεσει. Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## tak71

Επίσης, καλή συνέχεια..

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Exω εναν θειο μου που πινει σαν και εσενα και καπνιζε πολυ (οχι χορτο! κανονικα τσιγαρα) πηγε στο νοσοκομειο γιατι δεν αισθανοταν καλα και ξερεις τι του ειπαν οι γιατροι? του ειπαν ''απορουμε πως εισαι ζωντανος! ολα τα ζωτικα οργανα ειναι μαυρα ,τα εχει καψει το αλκοολ! ειναι θαυμα που ζεις αλλα για την περιπτωση σου δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα'' τελικα ο θειος μου εκοψε το τσιγαρο αλλα συνεχιζει να πινει.Tak71 κοψε το αλκοολ οσο ειναι καιρος αν δεν μπορεις ζητα βοηθεια απο γιατρο.

----------


## Macgyver

Επειδη εχω κακη πειρα απο το αλκοολ , επινα απο τα 44 μου , ως τα 49 , 400 λιτρα κρασι/ετος , τα επομενα χρονια επινα σποραδικα , τοχω κοψει εδω και μερικους μηνες , και ειμαι πολυ πιο καλοδιαθετος , το αλκοολ αυξανει το αγχος , μεσομακροπροθεσμα , και επιδεινωνει την διαθεση , συν το οτι παχαινει , το κακο με σενα ειναι οτι τοχεις αρχισει απο νεος , αυτο δυσκολευει την διακοπη του , αλλο να το αρχισεις μετα τα 40 . Συμφωνω με την προλαλησασα bullet , αμα δεις οτι δεν μπορεις , μαχαιρι ομως , δεν υπαρχει σποραδικο πιωμα , ακομη κι αυτο δειχνει επιθυμια επαφης με αλκοολ , απευθυνσου σεναν γιατρο .

----------


## marian_m

Αν δεν είσαι ήδη αλκοολικός, είσαι σίγουρα στα πρόθυρα.
Κανένας αλκοολικός δεν παραδέχεται ότι είναι αλκοολικός ή ότι δεν μπορεί να το ελέγχξει. 
Εάν τελικά το κάνει, σημαίνει ότι ίσως έχει κάνει ένα βήμα προς την απεξάρτηση.
Και όπως είπε το μνιμόνιο παραπάνω, αλκοολικός δεν είναι αυτός που σέρνεται στα σοκάκια, άπλυτος και αξύριστος.
Αυτό είναι το τελικό στάδιο του πιθανόν άστεγου, φτωχού αλκοολικού.
Οι περισσότεροι ζουν ανάμεσά μας και εργάζονται. Τους καταλαβαίνεις μόνο από τον τρόπο που θα πιουν.
Έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις, αλκοόλ, μπάφο, αλκοόλ μέχρι να ξεραθείς, δείχνει ότι κάτι τρέχει και θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις.

----------

